# Dust Mask Feedback



## Ezra (Apr 20, 2008)

Goodmorning Jocks: I was hoping to get a little feedback on good dust masks from any jocks that may have a beard or goatee. I can't seem to find a mask that works well with my goatee that doesn't fog up my safety glasses. I have read the reviews about the Trend and Triton respirators, but those are a bit out of my price range at this time. Any help would be appreciated. Happy Holidays!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Maybe you could consider shaving off your facial hair?
Seems like a win/win to me!

Bob


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Ezra -

I'm also a bearded LJ. I use the MSA half-mask respirator that I got at the big orange. I have no issues with my safety glasses fogging.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey, Bob! Looking at your LJ photo, I don't think you are one to talk about facial hair!


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

This is what I use, it works good, and isn't hard on the pocket book. http://www.amazon.com/AO-Safety-95190-Woodworkers-Respirator/dp/B0000BYE9Q The replacement filters are really reasonable too.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

To keep the glasses from fogging up, you have to vent the air you exhale in a different direction. The MVX dustmask has a little valve like a mini-resperator. There is also the MVX pocket dustmask which folds flat. The valves allow your breath to escape away from your face.


----------



## Ezra (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for all of the feedback. With so many options on the market I am grateful to have a resource like this site. Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Peter, I take no offense to facial hair or stuff like that.
It's just hard to make things for people if they keep putting in additional criteria over and above what's normal for the group. 
Six fingered gloves some to mind. <g>

Look carefully into my avatar and it will look into you!--Mah ha ha ha ha!

For the strength of the Pack is the Wolf,
And the strength of the Wolf is the Pack."

Bob


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Dont worry bob i like your facial hair YOU OLD DOG lol….....


----------



## Ezra (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmm, and I thought facial hair may be fairly common for lumberjocks based on some of the member's avatars. Sorry to offend some of you with my out of the norm question regarding dust masks. Sheesh!


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Bob - I didn't take any offense! I just thought it was amusing to see that pic right next to a suggestion to shave off facial hair! I keep my beard very short and off of my neck specifically so that a dust mask will work.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Dust-Be-Gone will not do the job. I purchased one and I consider it a nuisance mask, gets some of the dust but not all. I've had a beard since 1963 and still going strong, shave I DON'T THINK SO. ;-(


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I'm a pretty much laissez faire kinna guy so I dont have any quarrel with folks with shoulder or belt length hair, tattoos, extensive piercings, or beards.

I am suggesting that all of those "voluntary" modifications to the norm in society do present some restrictions and or modifications to allow their owners the same advantages as every one else.

Scuba, sky diving, wrestling,dancing with pretty women,dating, military and police service come to mind as does difficulty finding wearing apparel. gd&r ;-)

Bob


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Actually this is the one I use and recomend for fine wood /mdf dust.
There are certian "tools" that you simply must make a budget for . 
This is one of them.
Ezra I apologise for giving you a razzle on the facial hair but I just couldn't resist after you said that proper protection was over your budget. <vbg>

Bob

From bacjyard animals 08

Can you imagine how difficult it is to get in and out of a wetsuit?

From misc pics


----------



## Ezra (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for all of the advice jocks. And thanks for the laugh Bob.


----------

